# tooling package from LMS



## BernieC (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey, new guy here. Ive been looking around have not seen any other options for a tooling package like the one at LMS.

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3486&category=

Is this the go to package most people recommend? 

Ive inquired at my local tool place (KMS) here in Canada and the staff are not very knowledgeable. A lot of the items were out of stock and the clerk couldnt find out if they could even get the items I wanted. Plus the prices were way higher. 

With shipping and exchange the LMS tool package will be near $300 canadian $. If there are other options in Canada please let me know, thanks.

Btw, My machine is a Craftex 7x8, and it seems to be good, I bought it used and it seems better built then the King one available local.


----------



## David Kirtley (Jan 27, 2015)

I have that set. No complaints.


----------



## tpic402 (Jan 27, 2015)

I own this set and like it.   Things I have done wrong are over tightening cut off holder, edge of holder actually cracked off. use quality allen wrenches to tighten allen heads, do not ask me how I know


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 30, 2015)

tpic402 said:


> I own this set and like it.   Things I have done wrong are over tightening cut off holder, edge of holder actually cracked off. use quality allen wrenches to tighten allen heads, do not ask me how I know



I too own this set and did the exact same thing - broke off the edge of the parting tool holder.  I didn't have a mill at the time but had a friend that had one so I got him to just cut me a new slot (a little deeper) to hold the parting tool and it has held fine since then.


----------



## woodguy (Jan 30, 2015)

Take a look here: http://accusizetools.com/

No bundles like the LMS deal, but you should be able to find everything you need - and it's in Canada. I've had quite a lot of stuff from them - no problems.


----------



## BernieC (Feb 1, 2015)

I ordered the LMS bundle. 76 cents on the cdn dollar, ouch!!


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Feb 1, 2015)

I demonstrate that set in my youtube video.  http://youtu.be/VReP3XoTnoE
(Please disregard the massive overhang on the compound,  I know better, but was focusing more on filming than machining.)


It was a good set and I really liked it.   The once issue I ever had with it was that the tool holder for the parting tool would sometimes dip down slightly when parting something hard.  This is an issue with all piston style tool holders I undestand.   If you get the wedge type tool holder kit (which costs more money) this won't happen.   It was only a minor annoyance, and I liked the kit overall.   

I was was about to pull the trigger on a small 40position tool post like Adam Booth uses when I found my 11x36 lathe.  They make really small ones.

Chris


----------



## BernieC (Feb 1, 2015)

Ha thats great, I did see that video and it influenced my decision to purchase, thanks!
Upon watching it again I notice the flap of material to keep the debri away from the ways. )


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Feb 2, 2015)

BernieC said:


> Ha thats great, I did see that video and it influenced my decision to purchase, thanks!
> Upon watching it again I notice the flap of material to keep the debri away from the ways. )



That is a piece of leather. decades ago I bought a big scrap piece of cow hide from a leather hide store in philly. I've been using pieces of it for anything you can think of for years.

it worked pretty well.

chris


----------



## Zoltan (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm a little late to this party, but I've owned both the A2Z QCTP and the 0XA QCTP, and for me it would be worth spending the extra money in order to have the 0XA toolpost. It's all steel construction compared to the aluminum A2Z. In addition the 0XA uses a sliding wedge to lock the holders to the toolpost so the holders are pulled in against the dovetails and post, in contrast the A2Z uses a piston which pushes the holder away from the toolpost, so there's simply a lot less mating area between the holder and toolpost. 

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4116


----------



## BernieC (Feb 11, 2015)

I got my LMS package yesterday, pretty fast shipping for getting up here. 

Can someone tell me what each turning tool is for? I cant find info anywhere or else Im blind. I know one is for turning right to left, and facing but which bits to use for each I dunno? 

TAR,
 TAL,
 TBR,
 TBL, 
TE 

thanks!


----------



## lpeedin (Feb 11, 2015)

BernieC said:


> I got my LMS package yesterday, pretty fast shipping for getting up here.
> 
> Can someone tell me what each turning tool is for? I cant find info anywhere or else Im blind. I know one is for turning right to left, and facing but which bits to use for each I dunno?
> 
> ...



From the LMS web site:
<quote>
These are designations for the turning tool holders (the black bars), not the inserts.



T indicates that it holds triangular inserts.
L & R indicate left and right hand tools. Right hand tools cut from right to left.
A indicates the insert has a zero degree side angle
B indicates the insert has a 15 degree side angle
E indicates the insert has a 30 degree side angle. In other words, the point is centered.
 Now that you know that, so what? Use the tool that does the job at hand.
</quote>
HTH


----------



## Zoltan (Feb 11, 2015)

Here is a guide stolen from McMaster.

I use the TE for a lot of general use aside from just threading.


----------



## BernieC (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks, the LMS info didnt make sense until I saw the Mcmaster image above. I think I got it now .


----------

